# Rescue rats need homes in washington



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am a student in Washington State and my hands are very full...I have rescued many rats, and paid over $500 in vet bills for these guys in the last month...Although I have two jobs, I have spent all of my money on these rats' vet bills. I had to register for a credit card in order to pay for the vet bills. The ratties are healthy and happy now, but my grades in school are falling and I am extemely overwhelmed as I attempt to keep about 60 rescue ratties, including rescue mamas and their babies, happy and healthy with clean cages, and I am having a very difficult time finding them homes. Animal rescue is my passion and my one and only dream for my future, but at this point I need some help. I want these sweet babies to find the loving homes they deserve. Thank you so much.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there can you post some pictures of the ratties? I live in washington too and just got a HUGE cage and am hoping to add 2 more rats to my pair.


----------

